# Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...



## tirolerspinner (31. August 2014)

Petri Heil miteinander,
Nach kurzer Suche im web bin ich immer wieder auf das Eagle Cuda 168 gestoßen, vom Preis her auch top nur leider find ich das nirgends mehr neu. Also bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem ähnlichen Gerät in der selben Preisklasse (Echolot selbst am besten unter 100 euronen) damit ich mit Umbau bei nicht mehr als 120€ bin (Schülerversion  )
Verwendet wirds vorwiegend in Alpenseeb zur Seesaibling und Renkenpirsch, jedoch auch auf diversen Seen auf Raubfisch :q
freu mich schon auf Antworten, Lg tirolerspinner


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lowrance-X-4...569889988?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3ce6c7c6c4

Für den schmalen Geldbeutel genau richtig.


----------



## allegoric (3. September 2014)

*AW: Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...*

Schau mal im Nebenthread so eins hatte ich aufs Bellyboat montiert, damals war es noch das Lowrance Elite 4. Er hat sich das Lowrance Elite 3x besorgt. Das ist in Ordnung, wenn man kein GPS etc. braucht. V.a. die Darstellung von kleineren Fischen und Schwärmen ist im Vergleich zu den oben genannten deutlich besser und unterscheidbarer. Man kauft sonst irgendwann doppelt.
Bei mir liegt noch so ein Lowrance / Eagle Cuda im Keller und kann es nicht empfehlen. Vorallem was die Schwarmsuche anbelangt kommt das Gerät darstellungstechnisch schnell an seine Grenzen. Wir haben hier auch die großen Renken / Felchen, selbst die werden nicht gut dargestellt, wenn überhaupt ein Klecks auf dem Bildschirm erscheint.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...*

http://youtu.be/j6BKlgIoTm8

Kleiner Einblick für das Elite 3x.

Ich denke für knapp 100€ kann man nicht meckern!!!

Musst halt nochmal 100€ für das ganze Equipment dazurechnen, wenn du es Portable haben möchtest.

Habe mir wirklich lange den markt angeschaut & billiger kriegst du einfach kein Farbecholot. & habe nach Rücksprache im Board zugeschlagen.

*Lieferumfang Portabel Master Plus
* 
• Bildschirm
• Bildschirmhalter
• Stromkabel
• Geber (Tiefe) mit integriertem Temperatursensor
• Geberkabel
• Geberstange Heavyspeed
• Geberadapter für Geber
• Kunststoffkoffer
• Echolottasche M.P.Softcase• HiPowerakku 12V / 7,2Ah
• Ladegerät 220V/ 12V 0,5A
• Deutsche, englische und französiche Bedienungsanleitung
• Befestigungsmaterial

*Zusätzlicher Lieferumfang

*• Echolot DVD - Tipps & Tricks: Laufzeit ca. 20min.

Habe am Ende knapp 200€ bezahlt.
 
Wenns bei dir auch ohne Farbe geht, auf e-bay waren in den 3 Wochen, die ich mich umgeschaut habe öfter mal gute Angebote unter 100 € für Eagle Cudas, allerdings gebraucht & von der alten Generation. Das Elite x3 ist erst im August released worden#6


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...*

@:tirolerspinner
Ich glaube,da wird nicobellic mir zustimmen,ist zwar ohne Farbe,
 aber das Gerät ist Top.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/echolot-lawrence-x135/236613367-230-1649?ref=search

Da könnte man  auch zuschlagen.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hfinder-echolot/236146765-211-9481?ref=search


----------



## nikobellic1887 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> @:tirolerspinner
> Ich glaube,da wird nicobellic mir zustimmen,ist zwar ohne Farbe,
> aber das Gerät ist Top.
> 
> ...



Ja, für den preis mit Tasche & Akku absolut ok. & du hättest dann auch nen größeren Bildschirm.


----------



## allegoric (4. September 2014)

*AW: Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...*

Nuja, aber ich würde schon bei der Displaybeleuchtung ko**en. Das ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, wenn man nichts ablesen kann. Ohne Grund wird das der Eigner auch nicht verkauft haben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Preiswertes Echlot zum portablen Selbstumbau gesucht...*



allegoric schrieb:


> Nuja, aber ich würde schon bei der Displaybeleuchtung ko**en. Das ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, wenn man nichts ablesen kann. Ohne Grund wird das der Eigner auch nicht verkauft haben.



Du mußt auch mal gucken, was die Jungs für ein Echolot an Kohle investieren können.!
Was gefällt dir an der Displaybeleuchtung denn nicht ?
Was muß ein Echolot denn eigentlich wirklich können?
Wassertiefe,Berge Kanten,Fische,Boden und vielleicht noch die Wassertemperatur anzeigen.Alles andere ist im Grunde nur " Luxus "und Spielkram.Jedenfalls, das X-135 hat sich schon einer für 150 Piepen geschnappt und das  war für denjenigen ein guter Griff.


----------

